# Happy Easter! (Slingshots And Jigs)



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello SlingshotForum friends:

Greetings and happy Easter holidays to you all!! As usual, my holidays will be spent on my family's little village, in rural Portugal. I shall make a brief Forum intermission but, before my depart, I want to show you some recent items I've just received from forum members and friends!

Making flatband sets was never so pleasurable with *Btoon's band cutting jig*!! It is really a great tool, which improves the quality of all latex band sets.

This jig has many interesting features like its very narrow slot, which allows the circular blade to cut evenly the rubber strips, without wobbling, the teardrop - shape entry/exit for the blade (very clever!!), the transparent material of the jig (which is a must, in order to see the guiding dots for cutting the rubber) and its weight, which is almost close to nothing.

Btoon sent me this wonderful contraption neatly packed, protected with some thick cardboard strips. It came in pristine conditions!!

I must confess that at first, due to my long habit of cutting bands with a simple ruler, this jig was a little awkward to use. But since I've got the hang of it, I've been cutting all my flatband sets with it!! Awesome and functional!!!

A big "Thank You" to Brandon!!!! :wave:



















































Next, I present to you two homemade slingshots, given to me by two forum members and friends!!

*Peter W* asked me for a trade. He sent me this beautiful natural slingshot, hand carved on an unknown piece of wood. The grain is awesome, and the slingshot features some ergonomic lines. It came with a nice bandset and an homemade leather pouch! I plan to test it this Easter vacations. It will be fun!!!

Forum historic member and moderator, *Charles*, also sent me a little surprise!! A very nice steel bent rod slingshot, with a piece of black latex tube on the frame's body, for protection and a better grip. This little shooter came fully banded and inside an Altoid can!! This was a sort of prize for having participated on Charles's thread "Altoid Canned Catapult Competition". I was indeed lucky to have been awarded with such a nice mini slingshot!!!

Here's some photos of the two slingshots!!!!







































Many thanks to Peter W, Charles and Btoon for such wonderful gifts!!!

You guys are AWESOME!!!!!!

Happy Holidays to all!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations Q !


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice gifts awesome shooters and a superb cutting guide!

Happy Easter to you my friend! :wave:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Mr.Q you have some nice new toys to play with congrats aren't friends great :thumbsup:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Awesome buddy!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Congrats Q!

You really deserve these shooters!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

treefork said:


> Congratulations Q !


Thanks for dropping by, Treefork!!!!

Best regards ...Q



rockslinger said:


> Very nice gifts awesome shooters and a superb cutting guide!
> 
> Happy Easter to you my friend! :wave:


Happy Easter, my friend!!!! 

How's everything, dear sir?? Hope your health has been improving since the last time we talked.

Best regards and compliments to all the family!!!

Q



bigron said:


> Mr.Q you have some nice new toys to play with congrats aren't friends great :thumbsup:


Indeed, sir!! Friends are the salt of the earth!!

And these gifts are all awesome!!! Btoon's cutting jig is now a must for my every set of flatbands!!

Cheers ...Q



e~shot said:


> Awesome buddy!


Thank you so much for watching, E-Shot!!!

Hope everything's fine!!

Cheers ...Q



carboncopy said:


> Congrats Q!
> 
> You really deserve these shooters!


Many thanks, Carboncopy!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm glad you like that shooter, Q! Have fun with it!

I loved trading with you. You are one of the nicest guys I've ever talked to.

Keep it up!

Peter


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

PeterW said:


> I'm glad you like that shooter, Q! Have fun with it!
> 
> I loved trading with you. You are one of the nicest guys I've ever talked to.
> 
> ...


My friend Peter!!

THANK YOU so much for this wonderful natural!!!! It's a LOVELY work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

I'm also very glad to have met you!!! I must say that, during this trade, you were of the utmost correctness in all the process!!!

Hope my end of the trade arrives soon and safe!!!

My best regards and Happy Easter!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

What a nice post Qman!!!! Thanks for taking the time to provide a great review of the jig. I am also happy to see that you've got some new shooters to play with too! Those forks are fun looking slings! Please enjoy your holidays at your family's village. I know you'll have a great time dude!  I also know there will be sling-making and fork carving taking place... so be safe


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great post, Q-Man! Those shooters are really nice and that cutting guide from Brandon is great. I've had one for a while now and finally got around to using it about two weeks ago. I haven't cut a bandset without it since. Works a treat!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Those jigs are awesome to use! The slingshots look great too. Something about that simple bent rod I find so appealing


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> What a nice post Qman!!!! Thanks for taking the time to provide a great review of the jig. I am also happy to see that you've got some new shooters to play with too! Those forks are fun looking slings! Please enjoy your holidays at your family's village. I know you'll have a great time dude!  I also know there will be sling-making and fork carving taking place... so be safe


My friend!!!!

How are you, sir?? Happy Easter festivities, by the way!!

Your jig is now an important icon on my "factory" of flatbands!! With the help of my friends, including you, I can enjoy this hobby at its fullest!! THANK YOU so much, Brandon!! As we speak, I'm cutting some TBS flats to take along with me in my mini-vacations 

This time, however, I shall dedicate myself to shooting rather than building. It seems the good weather has come to Portugal and one must seize the moment!!! Nevertheless, I'll be on the lookout for forks...as always!! 

If you appreciate some Port wine, then you'll be interested to know that today is also a sad day to all Portuguese and, especially, the ones from Oporto (Porto) city: the oldest cinema director of the World (still active!!) and citizen of Oporto, Manoel de Oliveira, has passed away. Its first long movie, Aniki-Bóbó, was made in a time where kids here used to play with slingshots in the countryside, 1931. Since you are a great cinema fan, I think you'll be interested to check.

Best regards ...Q



Dayhiker said:


> Great post, Q-Man! Those shooters are really nice and that cutting guide from Brandon is great. I've had one for a while now and finally got around to using it about two weeks ago. I haven't cut a bandset without it since. Works a treat!


Master Dayhiker!!

Thank you so much for dropping by!!! Hope everything's fine!!

All AWESOME gifts!!! Brandon is such a genius. Its jig is indeed great!! I wonder if he has the intention of producing some in different colours? Would be fun to see in the acrylic!!

Best regards, dear sir!!!! Happy Easter!!

Q



toolmantf99 said:


> Those jigs are awesome to use! The slingshots look great too. Something about that simple bent rod I find so appealing


Hello, my friend!!

Thanks for your feedback!!

That small shooter is TOPS!!! I also like this combination bent metal rod/rubber tubing!! I guess it is the the way that common materials are used to make a slingshot that it is so appealing!!

Best regards!!!!

Q


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Happy Easter to you my friend!! With all your family, just like Easter should be  Enjoy all the presents...there is no one that deserve it more!

Grande abraço!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

slingshooterPT said:


> Happy Easter to you my friend!! With all your family, just like Easter should be  Enjoy all the presents...there is no one that deserve it more!
> 
> Grande abraço!!


Obrigado, meu amigo!!!! 

Boa Páscoa!!!

Um abraço ...Q


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Daymn thats nice of them  Enjoy Q.

Too bad my Jig that I ordered on 25th March is still not with me ;( I can't wait !


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Happy Easter, Master Q. Don't stay away too long. We'll miss you too much.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> Daymn thats nice of them  Enjoy Q.
> 
> Too bad my Jig that I ordered on 25th March is still not with me ;( I can't wait !


Thanks for watching, John!!!

You'll surely be very pleased with this simple, yet highly efficient object!! I know I am!! 

Cheers ...Q



mr. green said:


> Happy Easter, Master Q. Don't stay away too long. We'll miss you too much.


Oh sir ...as you can see, I'm back again to my desktop!!  You're very kind, sir!!

But the real fun was in the countryside: I was so far away from the big city that even the Internet was unavailable there in most places!!

But who cares?? my slingshots were with me!! 

Best Regards, my friend!!!! :wave:

Q


----------

